# Iranian Scientist Claims to Have Built "Time Machine"...What Do You Think?



## Meanderer (May 21, 2014)

*It's not quite Back to the Future, but a young Iranian inventor claims to have built a time machine that can predict a person's future with startling accuracy.*

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...time-machine-time-travel-grandfather-paradox/


----------



## Justme (May 21, 2014)

The proof of the pudding is in the eating, as they say!


----------



## Davey Jones (May 21, 2014)

If an Iranian Scientist says so then it must be true.layful:


----------



## Meanderer (May 21, 2014)

Justme said:


> The proof of the pudding is in the eating, as they say!


Never give up!...Time will tell.


----------



## Sid (May 22, 2014)

"...What Do You Think? 

I think it's about time.


----------



## kcvet (May 22, 2014)

says the IDF


----------



## Meanderer (May 22, 2014)

Transport them right back to the Stone-Age!


----------



## Bettyann (May 22, 2014)

Americans have had trouble for years all taught to believe we were superior in everything... we know now this is bull=ony. ...usually plugged with "God is on OUR side" ...naturally... many other countries are far out producing the U.S. ...but people here are starting to wake up and see What Is Going On in so many ways...especially with government for the last 50 or so years... This is a good thing. People from all countries all over are coming up with marvelous inventions...


----------



## Meanderer (May 22, 2014)

Immigrants have always come to America, where they were free to become inventors!  Of course in the process they became Americans.  This hasn't changed.

http://invent.answers.com/famous-inventors/top-immigrant-inventors-and-their-important-inventions

http://immigrationupdate.wordpress.com/famous-american-immigrants/


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 23, 2014)

View attachment 6881


----------



## Meanderer (May 23, 2014)

[h=1]Tommy James&the Shondell_Crytal Blue persuasion[/h]


----------



## GDAD (May 23, 2014)

:doh::lies:fff::what1::cart::kissmy::lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------

